# State Class B Boys



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well who will win the Class B boys next week?Seeding meeting tonight.My guess is Rugby seeded No. 1 and Oak Grove No. 2.That will eventually pit the Poll numbers 1 vs 2 next Sat night for the state championship.

Rugby will win it all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Awesome first round on Thurs.3 games by 2 points and the fourth in OT.

I had the right 2 teams playing for the championship,but picked Rugby.Congrats to Oak Grove.


----------

